# الكيميائية المستخدمة في معالجة المياه



## WAT (20 سبتمبر 2011)

يرجى المساعدة ممن لديه كتاب أو مرجع عن المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في معالجة المياه


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

